# New here



## Deleted member 86620 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi, Joined today! I'm Si. Been wild/stealth camping for years. Stumbled across this site and pleased I did 
Have a very Stealth Peugeot Expert Van that I Wild camp in.  Looking forward to reading about other Members Adventures and hopefully finding out about some good locations. Cheers!


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Deleted member 86620 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you Nabsim


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome from Co Antrim norn iron,van looks good,four legged burglar alarm and a LOO ,well sorted.


----------



## Deleted member 86620 (Jul 29, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from Co Antrim norn iron,van looks good,four legged burglar alarm and a LOO ,well sorted.


haha Not much would get past her! Definitely need a Loo now I've hit 50. Thank you for the Welcome


----------



## Makzine (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## Deleted member 86620 (Jul 29, 2020)

Makzine said:


> Hello and welcome from Kent.


Thank you. Frequent Visitor to the lovely 'Garden of England'


----------



## mjvw (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome  from County Durham


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Deleted member 86620 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you all


----------



## jeanette (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## Deleted member 86620 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you Jeanette. what a lovely part of the Country you live in! I broke down in Gainford back in March lol. Hoping to explore that way again soon.


----------



## GreggBear (Jul 29, 2020)

Hiya Simon welcome. Van looks great, much less conspicuous than mine....


----------



## Deleted member 86620 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks Gregg


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi Simon, welcome aboard


----------



## Deleted member 86620 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you Marie    What a Welcoming bunch you are


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome along.

I like your setup, just the sort of thing I want, unfortunately I get very little say in it!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures.

Then brag about them , here.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 31, 2020)

Big wave from County Durham


----------



## Forresbroons (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## The laird (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------

